# Grzejący się lapek

## vutives

Coś mi się od jakiegoś czasu lapek zbyt ciepły wydaje. Temperatura dysku wynosi 52°C, CPU też ok. 55°C. Laptop to HP DV2700. Czy jedyne rozwiązanie to wizyta w serwisie? Skubańce tak poskładali sprzęt, że nie idzie tego rozłożyć w domu (a przynajmniej ja nie mam takiego śrubokręta). :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Temperatury nie sa przesadne, sa w normie.

Na stronie HP masz pdfy z manualami serwisowymi, tam ogarniesz jak go rozmontowac, zmien paste termo na Arctic Silver 5 i bedzie znakomicie.

----------

## ernov

Nie przesadzałbym z tą pastą. Co prawda używam od kilku lat i uważam za świetną, to jednak pasta z pieca lodówki nie zrobi. Dla przykładu - laptop Advent, procesor Sempron 3000+ 70 stopni i nic mu nie pomaga, po prostu tak ma. Dlatego nie drżałbym tak o te 50 stopni, bo może być znacznie gorzej.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pasta poprawi odbieranie ciepla przez radiator co powinno zauwazalnie poprawic 'chlodzenie lapka'.

----------

## sebas86

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Coś mi się od jakiegoś czasu lapek zbyt ciepły wydaje. Temperatura dysku wynosi 52°C, CPU też ok. 55°C. Laptop to HP DV2700. Czy jedyne rozwiązanie to wizyta w serwisie? Skubańce tak poskładali sprzęt, że nie idzie tego rozłożyć w domu (a przynajmniej ja nie mam takiego śrubokręta). :/

  Być może da się jeszcze coś wycisnąć z tego sprzętu, sprawdź na Windowsie (jeśli posiadasz) jaką temperaturę osiągasz w spoczynku i podczas pracy - możesz się posłużyć np. darmowym programem Speedfan. Ale prawdopodobnie nic więcej nie wyciśniesz. Mój Dell Studio 1553 nagrzewa się około 60°C podczas spoczynku, a podczas pracy potrafi dojść do grubo ponad 80 jeśli dłużej stoi na drewnianym blacie, w mało przewiewnym pomieszczeniu - ale to niestety zasługa braku zarządzania energią w otwartych sterownikach dla Radka, który siedzi pod maską, pod Windą i na własnościowych sterownikach podczas normalnej pracy raczej oscyluje w granicach 55°C. Dysk mam chłodniejszy, ale to zapewne kwestia rozmieszczenia elementów w kadłubku - poza tym i tak szybciej zdechnie od wstrząsów.  :Wink: 

Jeśli masz układ NVIDII, spróbuj pobawić się taktowaniem pamięci i GPU.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dobry pomysł do *odvoltowac* jeszcze procesor. Hint: linux-phc.

----------

## mbar

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Pasta poprawi odbieranie ciepla przez radiator co powinno zauwazalnie poprawic 'chlodzenie lapka'.

 

Potwierdzam, co najmniej raz na rok trzeba zmieniać pastę, bo ta "marnieje", poza tym przy okazji jak się przedmucha sprężonym powietrzem wentylator+radiator, to też jest poprawa. Kurz jest dobrym izolatorem termicznym  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Trochę opornie mi idzie ta robota, ale lepiej późno niż wcale. Możecie mi powiedzieć, jaki śrubokręt/śrubokręty mam se kupić? Bo za cholerę nie ogarniam tych rozmiarów. W manualu we wstępie ogólnym jako "Tools required" podali "Phillips P0 and P1 screwdrivers". Kiedy jednak przejdziemy do rozdziału z wiatraczkiem, są już jakieś konkretniejsze wymiary. W ogóle tam nieźle pojechali, bo każą rozmontować cały komp, łącznie z odłączeniem monitora(!), ale to chyba zbędne. Chyba wystarczy odkręcić samą klawiaturę (poprawcie mnie, jeśli jestem w błędzie).

Także przy opisie rozmontowania klawiatury podali, że śrubki to "Phillips PM2.5×7.0 screws". Za to wiatraczek mocują już "PM2.0×13.0 captive screws". Szlag mnie trafia.

Niech jakaś dobra dusza się zlituje i powie, jaki śrubokręt mam kupić, czy może mam kupić śrubokręt z kilkunastoma końcówkami. I najlepiej prosiłbym o podanie takich parametrów, jakimi posługują się sprzedawcy na Allegro.

Tutaj możecie pobrać manuala, jeśli komuś by się chciało zerknąć.

----------

## ernov

Phillips to krzyżak. Nigdy nie patrzyłem na rozmiary, aby ostrze pasowało do śrubek i nie poździerało ich.

Pamiętasz C64? W magnetofonie ustawiało się tam głowicę, by gry się wgrywały bez błędów :-]

Taki śrubokręt krzyżakowy, który kupiłem na ruskim targu 20 lat temu, pasuje mi teraz do rozkręcania każdego z dostępnych mi laptopów  :Razz: 

Kup sobie taki http://allegro.pl/item1078245972_zestaw_12_precyzyjnych_wkretakow_srubokretow.html albo taki http://allegro.pl/item1089970997_zestaw_srubokretow_wkretakow_pincety_10szt.html zestaw.

Btw. końcówka magnetyczna przy laptopowych śrubkach bardzo się przydaje.

----------

## mbar

W moim XPS do zdjęcia radiatora z wiatrakiem wystarczy, że od spodu zdemontuję fragment obudowy, jakbym chciał wyjąć kości pamięci. Trwa to poniżej minuty, ale jak jest w twoim, to nie wiem.

----------

## vutives

FAK! Od dziś chyba przestanę lubić HP. Przystąpiłem dziś do rozkręcania laptopa i skończyło się to klęską.

Kupiłem na allegro pastę Arctic Silver 5, śrubokręt z zestawem końcówek i sprężone powietrze.

Na jednym kompie odpalam elegancko manuala, drugiego rozkręcam. Pierwsze dwie śrubki jakoś poszły (trzeba było używać śrubokręta płaskiego, bo krzyżaki za duże :/ ). Trzecia - ułamał się kawałek końcówki wkrętaka. Myślę sobie "cudownie", ale nie poddaję się. Spiłowałem trochę tego gnoja i znów można było jako tako go używać. Rozkręcam po kolei wszystko jak manual nakazał. Skurczybyki tak skonstruowali notebooka, że rzeczywiście trzeba go prawie całego rozłożyć na części pierwsze, żeby dostać się do głupiego wentylatora. No ale nic, ponad 3 dyszki na sprzęt serwisanta wydałem to teraz muszę dokończyć to co zacząłem.  :Smile: 

Dochodzę do momentu, gdzie mam odkręcić monitor. Odłączam po kolei kabelki. Szlag, plastikowa osłonka końcówki kabelka od bodajże kamerki czy to mikrofonu poszła się wiadomo co. No ale nic, myślę sobie, "jak to mikrofon, to mam w dupie - i tak używam zewnętrznego; jak kamerka, przeżyję". I rozkręcam dalej. Kiedy już mam zdejmować monitor, napotkałem opory. Jeden zawias w końcu jakoś pstryknął i się odczepił. Drugi jednak trzyma się mocno. Próbowałem jeszcze chwilę ale w końcu mówię sobie "kabelek od mikrofonu mi zwisa, ale jak spartolę coś z monitorem, to będę w głębokiej dupce". Tym oto sposobem poskręcałem monitor z powrotem, kabelki wpiąłem tam gdzie były i nawet ten bez osłoniętej końcówki jakoś wetknąłem (tutaj mega ukłon w stronę zestawu wkrętaków za 8 zł bo idealnie sprawdziła się końcówka "popychadło" - w tym momencie wybaczyłem mu to, że jedna się trochę uszczerbała). Koniec końców i kamerka i mikrofon działają.  :Very Happy: 

No ale jedziemy dalej. Postanowiłem olać punkt, w którym każą demontować monitor i przejść do kolejnego. Odkręcam dalej następne śrubki. Przy ósmej zalała mnie krew. Żadna końcówka wkrętaka nie daje jej rady. Te kilka gówien jest tak małych, że nie idzie tego niczym odkręcić. Chyba nie muszę tego komentować.

Straciłem czas i pieniądze. Nie mam co zrobić z pastą, ale chociaż śrubokręt może się jeszcze przyda. No cóż, chyba będę musiał odwiedzić jakiś ogarnięty serwis. Co prawda coś tam przedmuchałem sprężonym powietrzem bo w pewnym momencie odsłonił mi się mały fragment wentylatorka, ale na dłuższą metę nie wiem czy to sporo pomoże.

HP dba o pracę dla swoich serwisantów.Last edited by vutives on Sat Jul 17, 2010 5:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ernov

Złej baletnicy...   :Twisted Evil:  A doradzałem zestawiki z utwardzonymi (przynajmniej z wyglądu  :Razz: ) końcówkami.

Uwierzysz, że mój rosyjski, zdarty śrubokręt działa od 20 lat?  :Very Happy: 

Gdy wlutowywałem kabel zasilacza do swojego rzęcha to zrobiłem to odwrotnie i spaliłem jakiś układ odpowiedzialny za wykrywanie obecności zasilacza. Od tamtej pory bateria baaardzo szybko traciła swoją pojemność i baaardzo powoli się dziś ładuje  :Razz: 

Co do rozkręcania, to by dostać się do gniazda zasilania musiałem również rzęcha rozebrać na części pierwsze. Przy okazji przekonałem się jak mało tam bebechów a jak dużo plastiku samej obudowy. No i znalazłem pół kota w środku.

Po czym okazało się że gniazdo jest calutkie a to chińskiej produkcji wtyk, który wymieniałem, jest felernie zrobiony i powoduje rozłączanie zasilania... Na szczęście udało mi się złożyć grata do kupy.

Nie martw się więc, nie można być Α i Ω  :Razz: 

Btw. "marka" mojego sraptopa to... Advent. Tego znielubiłbyś jeszcze bardziej.

----------

## vutives

Nie wiem czy jakiś nieogarnięty jestem, ale nie wiem o co chodzi z tą baletnicą. A jeśli chodzi o utwardzone końcówki, to jak powiedziałem - spiłowałem jest i ok.  :Smile:  Problem jedynie leży w rozmiarze, a ten zestaw co polecałeś prawdopodobnie też byłby "niepasujący". A HP jeszcze bardziej mi podpadło, bo sprzęt kosztował 1000 euro, to za tę kwotę mogliby dostęp do wiatraka zrobić bardziej user-friendly.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

W tym momencie ciesze sie strasznie, ze kupilem 'old-schoolowego' hp compaqa. Dostanie sie do wiatraka to odkrecenie jednej srubki od klapki, gdzie mam karte wifi i jeden slot ram, tam jest jedna śrubka od klawiaturze, pozostale dwie na bokach, wykrecam, odwracam laptopa, 4 zawiasiki na gorze klikam, wyciagam klawiature, wyciagam frontpanel z PowerOn i... to wszystko, mam dostep do drugiego slotu na ram, do wiatraka, radiatora, do procesora, do wszystkiego generalnie (poza modemem analogowym).

Nastepny laptop jaki kupie to pewnie bedzie lenovo, tam rowniez ponoc mozna sie dobrac do zabawek bez partyzantki.

Ostatnio rozkrecalem hp pavilioan siostry i sie przestraszylem, co oni mysleli projektujac to, kupa kombinowania a na koniec nie moglem zamontowac frontpanelu, po prostu przestal pasowac, ale zgodnie z zasada nic na sile, lekko mlotkiem, zamontowalem go...

----------

## vutives

Dokładnie. Przy następnym wyborze notebooka też pod uwagę wezmę dostęp do bebechów.

Choć HP są ładne z zewnątrz i sprawiają wrażenie solidnego wykonania z dobrych materiałów, to jednak wnętrze jest tragiczne (a przynajmniej dostęp do wiatraka  :Razz:  ). Co prawda do RAMU, HDD, WLANu i możliwości odkręcenia napędu DVD czy klawiatury dostęp jest bardzo łatwy, o tyle procek i wentylator pozostawiaja wiele do życzenia.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nastepny laptop jaki kupie to pewnie bedzie lenovo, tam rowniez ponoc mozna sie dobrac do zabawek bez partyzantki.

 

[daleki offtop] Jakiś czas temu słyszałem, że jeden z nowych modeli Audi ma nieotwieraną maskę — otwiera się tylko „przedni grill” gdzie jest olej, spryskiwacze i takie duperele — całość można otworzyć tylko w odpowiednim serwisie. Nie jestem fanem „nowej” motoryzacji, więc informacji nigdy nie chciało mi się sprawdzać, ale tak mi tu pasuje jako ciekawostka/urban legend. (; [/offtop]

----------

## SlashBeast

Ponoc - znajomy ma juz trzeci lenovo, nie ma problemow z dostepem do srodka, manuale serwisowe sa, z tego wyciagam wniosek, ze tak wlasnie jest w wiekszosci lenovo, dlatego ponoc.

----------

## sebas86

Delle też mają dość łatwy dostęp do bebechów i raczej się to nie zmieni, ze względu na warunki gwarancji jakie oferują (wysyłają serwisanta na miejsce, strzałem w kolano byłoby dorzucanie własnemu człowiekowi dodatkowej pracy). Instrukcje serwisowe oczywiście dostępne na stronie producenta (np. dla Dell Studio 1535).

----------

## vutives

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Nastepny laptop jaki kupie to pewnie bedzie lenovo, tam rowniez ponoc mozna sie dobrac do zabawek bez partyzantki. 
> 
> [daleki offtop] Jakiś czas temu słyszałem, że jeden z nowych modeli Audi ma nieotwieraną maskę — otwiera się tylko „przedni grill” gdzie jest olej, spryskiwacze i takie duperele — całość można otworzyć tylko w odpowiednim serwisie. Nie jestem fanem „nowej” motoryzacji, więc informacji nigdy nie chciało mi się sprawdzać, ale tak mi tu pasuje jako ciekawostka/urban legend. (; [/offtop]

 

Niestety, coraz więcej producentów (jeśli nie wszyscy) zarabia głównie już PO sprzedaży. Kolejny przykład: mojemu znajomemu wgiął się próg w samochodzie. Po bliższych oględzinach okazało się, że próg stanowi jeden element z całą boczną karoserią...

----------

## sebas86

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Niestety, coraz więcej producentów (jeśli nie wszyscy) zarabia głównie już PO sprzedaży. Kolejny przykład: mojemu znajomemu wgiął się próg w samochodzie. Po bliższych oględzinach okazało się, że próg stanowi jeden element z całą boczną karoserią...

  To akurat mało związany przykład, obecnie samochody mają samonośne nadwozie i wiele elementów siłą rzeczy jest na stałe zespolone, przypadek z progami nie jest nowy, ale i rada prosta - szlifierka kątowa + odpowiednia tarcza + nowy próg + spawarka.  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Dolaczajac sie do tematu moge nie polecic laptopow fujitsu siemens, posiadajac takiego 3 lata srubki doslwnie same zaczely z niego wypadac. Co do uzywania starych srubokretow to potwierdzam, ze one najlepiej sie do tego nadaja. Sam pamietam jak 8 lat temu obrobilem sobie krzyzaka na kamieniu tak, aby pasowal do rozkrecania PC. Oczywiscie i tak glowny problem to domownicy, ktorzy najczesciej biora - tak jak moj tata, srubokret i klada byle-gdzie. Dlatego od 15 roku zycia nauczylem sie rozkrecac caly komputer uzywajac noza - tego oczywiscie nie polecam nikomu, jednak w ostatecznosci mozna, wazne jest samo ostrze by dobrze pasowalo do srubki (oczywiscie nalezy pamietam ze mozna wtedy srubke uszkodzic, polamac noz, nie wspominajac o tym ze samemu sie pokaleczyc :P). Jednak najprostrzy krzyzak z magnetyczna koncowka jest najlepszy. Tutaj tylko radze uwazac na zasilacze, bo kumpel majac podlaczonego PC tylko do zasilania i wylaczonego, zabierajac sie za rozkrecenie obudowy dotkna do zasilacza (magnetyczna koncowka srubokreta) - spowodowalo to wybuchniecie zasilacza. Nie znam sie az tak na tym, jednak sam go lutowalem i widzialem 2 rozwalone kondensatory. Dlatego zanim zabierzemy sie za rozbieranie maszynki - to radze sie upewnic ze napewno jest odcieta fizycznie od zasilania.

----------

## Poe

Rok temu pisałem o moich mękach z HP - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-778970-highlight-artic+arctic+silver.html - niestety link, który dostałem z supportu HP z filmikiem nt rozkręcania lapka już nie działa, a był świetny, bo naprawdę, jeżeli chodzi o rozkręcanie HP Paviliona (zapewne innych HP również), jest to jedno wielkie idiotyczne rozkręcanie, łącznie z tym, że każdą rozkręcaną "warstwę" rozrysowywałem sobie na osobnych kartkach i układałem na nich części, żeby potem to jakoś do kupy poskładać, choć w efekcie niesamowitych wygibasów chyba kamera internetowa jakimś cudem się wypięła, gdyż nie działa, a na windowsie co paręnaście sekund otrzymuję wkurzające powiadomienie o nierozpoznanym urządzeniu USB (kiedy tylko odrobinę poruszę monitorem). Jednak jeżeli chodzi o prostotę i wręcz genialność rozkręcania laptopów nowy sprzęt apple IMHO przoduje. ściąga się dolną pokrywę i jest wszystko na wierzchu idealnei dopasowane...

----------

